# Help in adding payment gateway on site.



## nikku_hot123 (Jul 7, 2012)

Hi... I want to add a payment gateway so that to receive fund from  my clients on website. Can anybody help me regarding this?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 7, 2012)

Read this How to Accept Credit Cards on Your Website (Without a Merchant Account) (thesitewizard.com)


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Jul 7, 2012)

^^ thanks man:thumbup:


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 7, 2012)

nikku_hot123 said:


> ^^ thanks man:thumbup:



No problem mate


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Jul 7, 2012)

But these are my questions

1) I wish to know what is the cost of availing a third party payment gateway service for a year in INR.

2) what is the minimum period (if any)for which i can avail the service.

3) And what charges do the deduct per transaction.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 7, 2012)

> 1) I wish to know what is the cost of availing a third party payment gateway service for a year in INR.


 Depends upon which Gateway you choose.



> 2) what is the minimum period (if any)for which i can avail the service.


3) And what charges do the deduct per transaction.  Again vary's from provider to provider


also remember though if you get Paypal anyone from India who would want to pay will necessarily get PAN verification which sometimes becomes a hassle. So keep this in mind


----------



## mildredolson (Oct 29, 2012)

A payment gateway is one of the best options to make payment online. People like online shopping which is inexpensive so obviously online payment should be also secured. I am using merchantinc.com which is one of the faster, reliable and merchant friendly payment gateway that accept credit cards directly on your website for customer convenience and boost sales.


----------

